# [samba] perfs pas top et phénomène bizarre

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

En regardant  un peu l'activité sur ma machine atom pendant qu'on lit sur elle via samba un fichier video, je me rends compte que le poste client affiche un débit réseau de 19Mo/s en réception et que le serveur sur lequel samba tourne lit sur le disque... 39Mo/s, soit à la louche 2 fois plus d'infos (les infos débits réseau sur le serveur confirme les infos du poste client). Cela m'interpelle quelque peu, surtout que je n'y vois pas d'explication logique (donnée pas compressible à priori). 

Bien sûr, il s'agit d'une phénomène sur la durée, et non en burst.

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe...

----------

## scherz0

N'est-ce pas une erreur de lecture/interprétation ? iostat, vmstat, etc donnent des mesures en unités de 512 octets.

----------

## guilc

Je pense aussi à un phénomène de bufferisation. Et je mets ma main à  couper que la lecture disque n'est pas constante. Sur NFS c'est pareil...

Avec quoi tu lis ton 39Mo/s ? Pour synthétiser les infos utiles de iostat/vmstat, perso je te conseille dstat.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Je pense aussi à un phénomène de bufferisation. Et je mets ma main à  couper que la lecture disque n'est pas constante. Sur NFS c'est pareil...
> 
> Avec quoi tu lis ton 39Mo/s ? Pour synthétiser les infos utiles de iostat/vmstat, perso je te conseille dstat.

 

dstat justement, avec la moyenne sur 10 secondes, donc pas de burst/buffer et le tout pendant les quelques minutes que dure le transfert du fichier...

----------

## scherz0

Probablement une erreur de dstat.  Que disent iostat (colonne Blk_read/s) et vmstat (colonne bi) ?

----------

## Leander256

C'est sur quel système de fichiers? Parce qu'un très gros fichiers sur un système avec de petits blocs, ça peut obliger le noyau à lire beaucoup de métadonnées. Bon par contre, que ça double le débit nécessaire, ça me paraît peu probable, mais ça pourrait contribuer.

----------

## scherz0

 *Quote:*   

> dstat justement, avec la moyenne sur 10 secondes, donc pas de burst/buffer et le tout pendant les quelques minutes que dure le transfert du fichier...

 

Quelle version ? Les stats disques données par dstat 0.6.9-r1 gentoo sont fausses : erreur grossière dans le cumul des données, qui fait que dans certains cas le total est multiplié par 2 (ou plus, suivant l'empilement des block devices).

```

$ dstat --nocolor -d -D sda10,total

-dsk/sda10- -dsk/total-

  25M    0 :  50M    0 

  25M    0 :  51M    0 

  26M    0 :  52M    0 

  28M    0 :  55M    0 

  21M    0 :  42M    0 

```

C'est "corrigé" dans la version 0.7.2 pour une configuration classique, mais il doit être possible de trouver une configuration pour laquelle le total reste faux.

----------

## El_Goretto

@scherz0: gagné  :Smile: 

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de refaire des mesures, je vous tiens au courant. Merci pour le tuyau, je regarde ce qu'il en est après un update.

----------

